# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  φορητος Lenovo N500 4233 110,00 €

## fuzz

https://www.cnet.com/products/lenovo...-series/specs/
έρχεται με win7 - 4gb ram- 250 hd σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση στο κουτί του (ναι υπάρχει ακόμα , έχει χρησιμοποιηθει πολύ λίγο)
το στελνω οπου μου πειτε με 5,00 € επιπλεον με courier (μονο καταθεση)DSCN0434.jpg

----------

